

UK Culture Secretary announces £250,000 funding grant for Bletchley Park repairs - jgrahamc
http://www.culture24.org.uk/history+%2526+heritage/war+%2526+conflict/world+war+two/art77282

======
Kliment
Is jgrahamc somehow behind the scenes of this development? I wouldn't be
surprised. :)

~~~
jgrahamc
Would be lovely to claim that I was, but all I did was bang on about Bletchley
Park funding when I had the ear of Number 10 after the Alan Turing petition.
Plenty of other people have worked tirelessly to get Bletchley Park funding;
my part is very small.

